

Elon Musk says lost multi-billion-$ contract when SpaceX didn’t hire official - bfe
http://qz.com/212876/elon-musk-says-he-lost-a-multi-billion-dollar-contract-when-spacex-didnt-hire-a-public-official/

======
omilu
Despicable if true. That official picked the wrong guy to get in a fight with.

